# MasterCAM X5 MU1 Win32 / 64 Mult (HASP or NetHASP)



## حمدى 12 (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


MasterCAM X5 MU1 















​اول تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X5 

http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/release/mastercamX5-web.exe

الثانى تثبيت برنامج MasterCAM X5 MU1 احدث 
http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/mu1/mastercamX5-mu1-web.exe

Mastercam X5 Art - Installation for X5 version of Art
http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/release/mastercamX5-art-web.exe

Mastercam X5MU1 Art - Installation for X5 MU1 version of Art 
http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/mu1/mastercamX5-mu1-art-web.exe








الكراك برنامج ( MasterCAM X5 MU1 Win32 / 64 Mult ( HASP or NetHASP

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01303923128.zip
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_11303923128.zip





مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## menkash (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
أستاذ حمدي بارك الله فيكم و شركا جزيلا على سرعه احضار هذه النسخه الرائعه
سؤال بسيط هل من الممكن الأستغناء عن الـArt انا لا استعمل هذا البرنامج ؟؟ هل الـX5 MU1 سوف يعمل بدون ان احدث الـArt
الف الف شكر و دمتم لنا


----------



## حمدى 12 (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
شكرا للمرور اخ خالد الاقرع واخ menkash 
اما لسؤال اخ menkash ممكن الأستغناء عن الـ Art هى حزمة تضاف فى البرنامج لا مشاكل


----------



## menkash (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
أستاذنا العزيزي مهندس حمدي شكرا على سرعه الأجابة , و جاري التحميل , بارك الله فيك


----------



## musrhad (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أغسطس 2011)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخى طارق بلال المعلم لك شرف وعزيمة لمتابعة إشرافية حقيقية لمنتدى المهندسين العرب و الأخى المهندس محمد بن اسماعيل 
بارك الله فيكم قوى الله عزيمتكم وارادتكم وجعلكم نصرة 
انشاء الله بيكون ملتقى المهندسين العرب أول ملتقى هندسي عربي
فخر واتزاز ل أخوة و أخوات
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز حمدى جارى التحميل والتجربه


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً ............


----------



## menkash (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز مهندس حمدي
الماستر كام X5 MU1 توقف عن العمل بعد ان نصبت الــSolidworks 2012 ??
حاولت ان احذف الماستر كام بس في كل مرة تيقى فايلات تعرقل تثبيت نسخه جديده؟؟
أرجوا المساعده
بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## menkash (22 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
أخي مهندس حمدي 
أرجوا ان تكون بأتم صحه , أرجوا ان يتسع لك الوقت للأجابه على سؤالي بخصوص Mastercam X5 و الــ solidworks 2012
وشكرا 
في امان الله


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mouloudkadri (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعاو و شكر خاص إلى الأخ حمدي على برنامج mastercam x5 فقد إستعت بحمد الله تنزيله و تثبيتهأريد أن أسأل إدا كان أحد يعرف كيفية تنزيل HSM FOR MASTERCAM
و شكرا


----------



## زهدي زهدي (6 يونيو 2012)

والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## takkio76 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اخواني هل من يساعدني و يشرح لي طريقة تن
صيب الكراك مع windows7 64 bit . فلقد وجدت صعوبة عند المرحلة رقم 4 للكراك. بارك الله فيكم*


----------

